
Yahoo  returning $3 billion of the proceeds to shareholders - shawndumas
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-completes-first-stage-alibaba-182600111.html
======
shawndumas
Marissa Mayer: "The Yahoo! board and management have met, reviewed the
strategy with regard to the proceeds, and are pleased to announce that we will
be returning $3 billion of the proceeds to shareholders in addition to the
'down payment' of $646 million made over the past few months. This yields a
substantial return for investors while retaining a meaningful amount of
capital within the company to invest in future growth."

